# Trixie graduated from puppy class last night!



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Trixie graduated from puppy class last night. For her "graduation" she had to do a sit with a verbal command, a sit with a handsign, down, a sit stay, a down stay, a settle, a leave it, and wait politely at the door to go in- smarty pants managed to do all of them including waiting at the door which she always has trouble with!! And she just turned 5 months today! I'm *so* proud of my little one that I just had to post. I'll post pictures tomorrow of her in her graduation cap (I'm going out to see Pirates of the Caribbean 2 tonight).


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations! You must be sooooooo proud!!!! 

I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWW!!







that's great!!







congrats to trixie!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Go Trixie Go Trixie!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

congrats!







not only adoreable but smart too!
i am jealous <3


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Well done Trixie







You must be a very proud mummy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well done Trixie, you have made your mommy very proud








Way to go girl


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=9053:attachment] *Congratulations to Trixie!! *


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Awww, that is GREAT! Congrats Trixie!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Congrates! Way to go Trixie!!!







*



*Yes, PHOTOS please.*



*enJOY the movie, I wanta go too,*

*Melanie*


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

YAY Trixie!!!














Congratulations!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulation Trixie! Way to show 'em all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need to borrow your Trixie, maybe Matilda would learn from her.







Way to go Trixie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats







cant wait to see her pictures


----------

